# New TT owner...finally!



## suepyrke (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi all, I am a new TT Mk 1 owner, I say 'finally' as I have been dreaming of owning one for years and finally decided to treat myself as a 50th birthday present. Helps that cost to buy is now low and I'm at an age where insurance for most things is minimal :lol:

I only picked her up on Saturday but will no doubt have a lot of rookie questions! I am not afraid to get my hands dirty and tinker but my partner is 100% hands-off-send-it-to-a-garage so will need all the remote help I can get!

At the moment we are just getting to know each other and so far, for the money I paid, she's the dream I always wanted


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sue, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

suepyrke said:


> Hi all, I am a new TT Mk 1 owner, I say 'finally' as I have been dreaming of owning one for years and finally decided to treat myself as a 50th birthday present. Helps that cost to buy is now low and I'm at an age where insurance for most things is minimal :lol:
> 
> I only picked her up on Saturday but will no doubt have a lot of rookie questions! I am not afraid to get my hands dirty and tinker but my partner is 100% hands-off-send-it-to-a-garage so will need all the remote help I can get!
> 
> At the moment we are just getting to know each other and so far, for the money I paid, she's the dream I always wanted


Hi, welcome.
Richard.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Welcome

I also got mine for my 50th birthday


----------



## Adamwtt (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Sue
I've just landed on the TTF too, and am in a similar place to you. Let's hope we have a fun and happy time with our new (old) Mk1s!


----------



## suepyrke (Sep 22, 2019)

Happy birthday to us! Nothing like a midlife crisis :wink: My new baby needs a bath and some tlc but here she is.


----------



## Adamwtt (Sep 18, 2019)

I reckon that colour's gonna look great after a wash! Do you know what shade of green it is?


----------



## suepyrke (Sep 22, 2019)

O that's a good question that I don't know the answer to! I'm sure Audi have their own name for it. I've had a passion for British Racing Green for decades and the dream car had to be reminiscent of that. It is a rare find but (and I'm sure there will be others in the group) there are a few around.

Interesting subject colours. Why are black, white, silver, red and blue so popular/common and green is rare? I understand pink, yellow, etc being unusual choice.

Nice to stand out though, 99% guaranteed mine will be the only green in any car park  Plus she has an even rarer green roof hehe.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

suepyrke said:


> O that's a good question that I don't know the answer to! I'm sure Audi have their own name for it. I've had a passion for British Racing Green for decades and the dream car had to be reminiscent of that. It is a rare find but (and I'm sure there will be others in the group) there are a few around.
> 
> Interesting subject colours. Why are black, white, silver, red and blue so popular/common and green is rare? I understand pink, yellow, etc being unusual choice.
> 
> Nice to stand out though, 99% guaranteed mine will be the only green in any car park  Plus she has an even rarer green roof hehe.


Looks like olive green in the picture


----------

